# Moving to Cyprus April 2011 :D



## Jane&Jack (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi All

We are moving from Thessaloniki to Cyprus in April we would like to make some friends before moving and also ask for some help/advice.

Please can anyone recomend the following;

House Rental companies.

Areas to live, ie 30-40 mins from Paphos airport but not too touristy.

What are the public schools like am hoping to put our 3 yr old in nursery at first then public school, he understands a bit of Greek so far.

What documents do we need to rent a property?

Basically any info would be great, not looking for work as i have a job.

look forward to your replies


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi, Which area of Cyprus are moving to, do you want to be in the Limassol or Paphos area? Either would put you in the required distance from the airport.
This information will help people to tell you about local schools and also local rental agencies.


----------



## Lynds&Dale (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi 

We are looking to move to be with family in paphos in summer 2012, where abouts are you moving to? How old are you? I really would like to make some friends before we go as my father in law says its mostly old people and he thinks we might get bored! but ive seen so many posts from young couples & families i refuse to believe we cant make some friends before hand! Lynds


----------



## Jane&Jack (Apr 1, 2008)

Lynds&Dale said:


> Hi
> 
> We are looking to move to be with family in paphos in summer 2012, where abouts are you moving to? How old are you? I really would like to make some friends before we go as my father in law says its mostly old people and he thinks we might get bored! but ive seen so many posts from young couples & families i refuse to believe we cant make some friends before hand! Lynds


Hi

We are looking for a place between Paphos and Limassol, am a bit older I suspect at 45yrs, but very young at heart!! I doubt you will be surrounded by óld people'if you google....mums in cyprus... there is a great forum for all mothers in Cyprus you could meet lots of mum's there before you move out.

Keep in touch, maybe we can meet one day 

Jane


----------

